# buying a second hand car



## vass1 (Sep 10, 2009)

hi
we are keen to find out the average cost of purchasing a secondhand car, to use in Lefkada, greece.
this purchase will be a permanent one as we are planning to move there.
does anyone know if it is better to buy one from the mainland as it might be cheaper than buying it on lefkas.
also what is involved in respect of MOT & Car tax per year.
thank you


----------

